# Question regarding medical questionnaire



## DnentonSg (8 Mar 2015)

Hey everyone

I think I truly messed up my shot at a career in the CF when I did my medical examination. During the written medical questionnaire I checked "yes" to the box asking if I have ever been to a social worker, psychiatrist etc. I was honest about everything, that was the only yes box I checked. When I went in to do the interview with the Senior Med Tech I gave them a brief summary of the events (it wasn't anything serious, I explained we were having family problems and such and spoke to someone regarding it ) I Mentioned all the important stuff like how no one including me was diagnosed nor given pills of any kind. The med tech brushed it off and said it wouldn't be a problem. The events were not by any means fresh in my mind and I was quite worried and seeing as the med tech brushed it off as no major issue I forgot to mention that during that time we saw a second social worker with relations to the original one we saw for a few sessions before returning to the original for the last time. Again this didn't change any of the big stuff such as no diagnosis or meds but I truly feel I have messed up by excluding the minor detail. The box is checked "yes" so my med file will always say I've seen someone, but when I explained to the med tech I kind of messed up and I'm not sure what was more important, my explanation or the box. I am very worried about this essentially ruining my file and I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2015)

Honesty is the most important thing.  I always told people if they weren't sure what to put for something, put yes, and we talk about it during the interview and it get's explained on the history form.  If it requires more stuff, it'll be asked for in a family doctor letter or something else from the Recruit Medical Office.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Mar 2015)

I was honest and the appropriate box was checked yes, I just forgot some minor details about the overall experience and am worried that this willl be seen as lying. Like I said it doesnt change anythig about the facts, just that weve spoke to different medical professionals for therapy.


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2015)

I wouldn't worry just yet - wait and see where it goes.

MM


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Mar 2015)

Ok will do, just hope that if they I do get in that this history doesnt end up causing me any sorts of issues in the long run. Thanks for the help!


----------



## joning soon. (27 Mar 2016)

okay so after searching, I think this might be the most appropriate thread to post this on (yes this is a year+ old, yes there might be one that's better rock & a hard place concerning that) , I may have screwed myself on the questionnaire.
 I had checked for no asthma on my questionnaire, as I had no knowledge of any such condition, but when I went to the family doctor for forms on a genetic disorder, she now has me doing more tests to check for asthma, heart murmur, etc. what I'm worried about is the possible asthma. even if I have no symptoms & I never knew. the possibility of being locked out of my desired trade is something I'm already aware of, what's scaring me is whether or not my file could be thrown out because the doctor's information doesn't match what I filled out on the form? is it likely that the discrepancy would cause me to be considered a liar?


----------



## DAA (28 Mar 2016)

joning soon. said:
			
		

> okay so after searching, I think this might be the most appropriate thread to post this on (yes this is a year+ old, yes there might be one that's better rock & a hard place concerning that) , I may have screwed myself on the questionnaire.
> I had checked for no asthma on my questionnaire, as I had no knowledge of any such condition, but when I went to the family doctor for forms on a genetic disorder, she now has me doing more tests to check for asthma, heart murmur, etc. what I'm worried about is the possible asthma. even if I have no symptoms & I never knew. the possibility of being locked out of my desired trade is something I'm already aware of, what's scaring me is whether or not my file could be thrown out because the doctor's information doesn't match what I filled out on the form? is it likely that the discrepancy would cause me to be considered a liar?



You answered your own question.  If the topic does come up with the Medical Section at your CFRC, just tell them exactly what you told us here.


----------



## joning soon. (29 Mar 2016)

thanks for that . I really may have stressed about it more then I needed to.


----------

